# Rocky Mountain Horse



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Saw a different looking horse today that really caught my eye! A Rocky Mountain Horse. What a beautiful horse. Do any of you have one? Let's see them! Actually found one for sale in the area, if only I had the room! 

Does anyone know the real history of the breed? I've found a few different stories.

This is just a picture I found and the link is to the horse for sale. So amazing. Love the lighter mane and tail combo.









Rocky Mountain Horse


----------



## adiposestem (Dec 19, 2011)

WOW! That horse is so nice.


----------



## AbbyLee (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't have one but I agree they are gorgeous and I hear they have a great disposition too.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That coloring is called a chocolate palamino. They are gorgeous & gaited. I had a chestnut Rocky-she was quite a character, but we didn't really "click", so she went to another owner.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

They are chocolate off of a silver dapple gene. They can be both chocolate and red chocolate depending on the base color. They are not in anyway a palomino.

Here is a link in this forum for postings of Rockies.

http://www.horseforum.com/gaited-horses/rocky-mountain-horses-97091/

http://www.horseforum.com/gaited-horses/rocky-mountain-kentucky-mountain-41298/


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

The chocolate color comes from the silver dapple gene based off black. I believe that red chocolate comes from the silver dapple gene off of bay. Color gurus can help me out with the red if I am incorrect. 

You do not want to breed a silver dapple carrier to a silver dapple. This can result in an eye defect known as ASD. Simply google it and you will get more info from those that have studied it. 

The Rocky/Kentucky Mountain Horse had to carry the owner to work, haul the cart in the mines, ride the kids around and pull the buggy on Sunday so they were bred for a willing attitude and gentle temperament. Tobe is the foundation stallion for the Rocky's along with several others. They are a relatively rare breed yet and some of the very well trained command a high price.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

There are two of them at our barn; half brothers. They are very pretty horses . Can make lovely trail horses.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes, I have two. Great horses, temperament is great. I don't have any good pics but here's a few.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

It's not necessarily true that you don't want to breed chocolate to chocolate, you can have them tested and if neither is a carrier of ASD there isn't an issue in my understanding. 

My gelding is a Registered Kentucky Mountain Horse(Rocky and Kentucky are essentially the same, Rocky has kept records better and longer and closed the breeding books long before Kentucky and they have slightly different standards) and could be Rocky as well but his mother wasn't double registered so it would cost me a good bit. He is by Storm Traveler, a son of Storm Warning. They are WONDERFUL horses, smart and willing and very much in your pocket for the most part. I have worked with quite a few, including studs, and they really are a great animal. Nice medium size, hearty, smart and smooth, can't ask for much more,lol. The chocolate is by no means the only color they come in, they come in all solid colors. Jack is a bay, which surprisingly, is not a very common color in the breed. I see a lot of black, sorrel, and chocolate though the dilutes are becoming more and more common.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

A few pics of my Jackson


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

They are gorgeous! Mr. Miguez, a trail buddy, has one - Dan. Generally, their 13 year old granddaughter is riding Dan barebacked no less! He is gaited and a silver dilute. Easy going fellow and gorgeous. We all want to own Dan!! Sometimes Mrs. M rides him and has to rein him in a bit after the granddaughter has rode him at a faster gait then she wants to go but other than that, the horse is a darling. 

If I ever have to get another horse - I would love to own a Rocky!!!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

They are indeed wonderful horses! Mine is a buckskin with one green/golden amber eye and one blue/dark amber eye.
His face is very similar to the back horse patriot posted.


----------



## AbbyLee (Feb 1, 2012)

Patriot said:


> Yes, I have two. Great horses, temperament is great. I don't have any good pics but here's a few.
> 
> View attachment 87909
> 
> ...


Those manes <3


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Lol, they do tend to have an over-abundance of mane, mine is a constant fight to keep dreadlocks away!


----------



## Patriot (Jan 28, 2012)

One of mine (darker one in the photos) has got a very long mane, forelock, and tail, much longer winter coat also, the other ones hair is completely different. I just noticed the tail length of the dark one in the photo I posted on pg 1, it's about a foot longer now. He can step on it now, several times over the past couple of months I had to pull it out from under his rear hoof when I was brushing his tail. 

Curious about the winter coat on others Rocky's, is it long or short?


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I've worked with quite a few, though some more so than others they all tend to have a very wooly winter coat. It's one of the positives of the breed, they easily handle cold weather.


----------

